# Cataract shuttle help- boaters welcome to join



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Look into the airplane shuttle. Both potash and mineral bottom are way out of the way for your return trip. You will save at least a half day on each end, and all vehicles end up at the take out. Try Redtail Aviation, I think there's a couple others too. Flying over that stretch and landing at mineral bottom will be a huuuuge treat.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Ya do! Some of those Redtail pilots are itchen' to get out and fly by that time o' year! If you ain't been seated in a Cesna for a landin' at Mineral Bottom when it's rainy you ain't lived!


----------



## cc234 (Apr 18, 2015)

The flight sounds amazing- but it is not in the cards- any idea which company-person to use to drive a car from the put-in to take out?


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Call Kristi at Coyote Shuttle out of Moab. Worked well for me last year.

Kristi Jensen
[email protected]
435-260-2097

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Ive used coyote shuttle for 25+ trips without and issue.


----------

